# Joe White v Barrett Burston Malt



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

Quick question… I usually use Joe White malt for Aussie Malt when required, simply because that's all I've ever used. One of my favourite LHBS now only seems to stock Barrett Burston Ale Malt, no Joe White equivalent… it got me thinking, I've never tried Barrett Burston….

So, if you've tried both, what are your thoughts?


----------



## mje1980 (4/2/14)

I used to use lots of joe white. Had no issues and made good beers. Recently used bb a few times. Had no issues and made good beers. I reckon you'll be fine to swap it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/2/14)

Used BB in Brisbane for a simple British low abv% bitter with willamette. Around 5% BB Caramalt, the rest their Ale Malt. It got another member here brewing AG.

Used JW in Tassie - made an excellent Belgian Pale with it for SWMBO. She's happy.

As mje1980 says, either/either.


----------



## whitegoose (4/2/14)

I reckon if you can tell the difference (without making 2 otherwise identical beers at the same time and tasting them side by side), then you've got a bloody amazing palate


----------



## Pat Casey (4/2/14)

BB bags are easier to open.

Pat


----------



## QldKev (4/2/14)

My LHBS said that the Joe White is a premium malt over BB.


----------



## Phoney (4/2/14)

QldKev said:


> My LHBS said that the Joe White is a premium malt over BB.


Your LBHS might have a bigger profit margin on JW


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/2/14)

I got the Pils malt for free from someone at the JW Malting plant in Spreyton.


----------



## lukiferj (4/2/14)

Have heard from different places that each is better and that the other is worse. I have used both and haven't noticed any discernible difference to my untrained palate :lol: .


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

Looks like an overwhelming "whatevs" ftmfw


----------



## HBHB (4/2/14)

Ford V Holden

JW V BB

Personally, both have excellent attributes and are malted to excellent standards. They come from different supply sources at the wholesale end of the spectrum and so in some cases there may be some alignment with suppliers. For smaller outlets it might be a bit hard to justify buying a Metric T of BB Pale malt when they can order a few bags of JW. That's about what it comes down to.

I have ease of access to both and use both in Ales and Lagers - happily. Both are excellent and both are consistent.

Martin


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/2/14)

BB is better than JW except in cases where JW is better than BB


----------



## QldKev (4/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> BB is better than JW except in cases where JW is better than BB



What about the times they are equally as good as each other


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/2/14)

Then use MO


----------



## Aces High (4/2/14)

I seemed to get lower efficiencies with JW, I don't keep good enough records to throw that in with any proof, but with BB I always hit my numbers, then bought a 25 of JW and all those brew days finished a few points down.(based on my brewmate calc's)


----------



## Ramps (5/2/14)

excellent timing guys ... just about to get into Ag and was after some JW Trad but the supplier I was wanting to go to didn't have it ... looks like BB is a very viable option
Ta
Ramps


----------



## brewtas (5/2/14)

Aces High said:


> I seemed to get lower efficiencies with JW, I don't keep good enough records to throw that in with any proof, but with BB I always hit my numbers, then bought a 25 of JW and all those brew days finished a few points down.(based on my brewmate calc's)


I haven't used BB but I've had the same experience with JW.


----------

